# Heavyweight Rankings



## Pannett (Sep 20, 2008)

How would you rank the current top 10 heavyweights in the world? mine would be...

Cain
JDS
Brock
Overeem
Carwin
Mir
Werdum
Big Foot
Fedor
Nog/Barnett


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I would go with Cain defo number 1, and JDS defo number 2. Then i really couldnt call it from there. I know the names that would be there, i just cant place them. 

Brock wouldn't be number 3 for me, and Carwin would certainly not be number 5.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Based on actual results from matchups - 

1.Cain
2.JDS
3.Brock
4.Carwin
5.Mir
6.Overeem
7.Werdum
8.Nelson
9.Big Foot
10.Fedor


Based on what i actually think the 10 best fighters in the world is (personal opinion)

1.Overeem
2.Cain
3.Brock
4.Junior
5.Mir
6.Werdum
7.Barnett
8.Fedor
9.Big Foot
10.Carwin


In case you are wondering, no i dont rate Carwin at all (he wouldnt even be in my top 10 if he didnt have the Mir win, and i am sure Mir would take a rematch) and i have alot of faith in Overeem and Barnett. 

And i think Brock would beat Junior, as would Cain and Alistair.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

1. Overeem
2.Cain
3.JDS
4.Barnett
5.Lesnar
6.Wedum
7.Big Foot
8.Fedor
9.Carwin
10.Sergei Kharitonov


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HW is a very difficult division to rank.

Velasquez and Dos Santos are definitely top 2. Imo Velasquez is #1 until Dos Santos can prove he can survive Velasquez's pace and wrestling. 

Silva and Lesnar are next on my list. I still think Lesnar could be the best HW but I question his heart and determination. I see his athletic ability as enough to beat the smaller guys like Fedor and Mir and the gassers like Overeem and Carwin. Silva I consider similar to Lesnar, better striking, GNP and stronger mentally but weaker wrestling.

This is where it really gets difficult imo. Fedor, Overeem, Carwin, Mir and Werdum are the next bunch. Fedor probably comes next but its a hard pick to make. I think he would lose the odd fight but majority of the time is able to survive and win. I think Mir beats Werdum by better striking and avoiding the ground but struggles against the rest. I think Werdum beats Carwin and has a chance at beating all the rest. Overeem can beat anyone in the bunch but can lose to any of them as well. 

Might as well make it a top 10 list and say next in line for me would be Schaub at the moment. 

So that gives roughly.

Velasquez
Dos Santos
Silva 
Lesnar
Fedor
Overeem
Carwin
Mir
Werdum
Schaub


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

1. JDS - he's the favorite against Cain and I always go with Vegas over titles. I also think he's fought a higher level of competition and proven more in his fights.

2. Cain - he's unbeaten and he has more potential than JDS but we'll see the practical applications of such.

3. Lesnar - neither Werdum, Overeem, or Carwin looked all that hot in their last fights so as with all Lesnar placements it's a default position untill the Silva/Overeem fight.

4. Overeem - he finally got his big win and now everyone can shut up about it. With each round I think he can move up the ladder to a number 2 or number 1 placement (if he fights for the title after JDS/Cain.

5. Werdum - still has a decent enough resume and had he had a better gameplan he might have beaten Overeem.

6. Silva - Silva has looked like he's peaked in his last two fights now it's a question on what happens if he takes the next step up.

7. Carwin - didn't gas against JDS which proves that he's developing and he's not done yet.

8. Mir - might get yet another title shot if the Grand Prix takes as long as it's been going. Anyone else and he would be higher but I don't believe he can beat any of the men ahead of him.

9. Schaub - is in the mix for the next title shot, and while his style doesn't win him any fans he is 8-1 and one win away from maybe getting a title shot.

10. Barnett - basically the Strikeforce version of Schaub is getting an easy title shot and an opportunity to show something. I just can't see myself ranking him above Mir/Carwin unless he wins the Grand Prix and even then I'm not really sold on him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking at the above rankings it is pretty obvious who is top 10. After that it is just a bunch of personal preference and stylistic differences.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Looking at the above rankings it is pretty obvious who is top 10. After that it is just a bunch of personal preference and stylistic differences.


I think the big issue is Fedor, Barnett, Nelson, and Schaub and which two are in the top ten and which two aren't and where those two guys rank.

I also think you have a big question mark in Lesnar, Overeem, and Mir all three are top ten guys but where to rank them and in what order is an issue. It's a shame that they didn't run the SF Grand Prix in a ranking style because really we are just being left with more questions than answers.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The biggest question mark is Josh Barnett by a mile...dude has only lost to legends, and his last lost came in 07...From 07 to now is a long time for improvments, hell cain and JDS has made significant improvement in the last 3 years. Barnett has been in the game for a long time.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

1. Cain Velasquez
2. Junior Dos Santos
3. Brock Lesnar
4. Frank Mir
5. Shane Carwin
6. Antionio Rodrigo Nogueira
7. Roy Nelson
8. Brendan Schaub
9. Cheick Kongo
10. Travis Browne

Edit:: Apologies i didnt see that this was 'world' rankings, what i posted is UFC only.


----------



## rogue-status (Oct 1, 2009)

1.*Velasquez*
2.*Dos Santos*
Both 1&2 without a doubt.Could change depending on who wins In November..

3.*Overeem* = Needs a few more good fights against top opponents. Made so called hard ass Rogers look like a fat bum of the streets.

4.*Lesnar* = Dont know how anyone can put him above Overeem. After seeing Velasquez destroy him I think Overeem could do the same to him with his strength and striking.

5. Barnett
6. Carwin 
7. Mir
8. Fedor
9. Werdum
10. Big Foot


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I have it as:

Cain -Unbeaten Champion
JDS -Once beaten #1 contender
Overeem -Glorified (but effective) rock 'em sock 'em robot
Silva -Beat Fedor, results vs Overeem will tell if I put too much stock in him
Carwin -Beat Mir, almost beat Lesnar, showed improved cardio and serious heart
Werdum -Top notch JJ, outstruck/endured Overeem
Barnett -Top notch ground game and strategies, good enought stand up
Lesnar -Former HW champ, wins over Mir, Couture, solid wrestling, weak stand up
Mir -Great JJ, developing wrestling, good enough stand up
Fedor -Honorary #10 due to highlight reel career. He wins one again, he'll earn the spot.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

rogue-status said:


> 3.*Overeem* = Needs a few more good fights against top opponents. Made so called hard ass Rogers look like a fat bum of the streets.


It looked to me like Werdum outstruck Overeem, he just had a terrible game plan. Last night's fight really didn't sell me on Overeem at all.



gazh said:


> 1. Cain Velasquez
> 2. Junior Dos Santos
> 3. Brock Lesnar
> 4. Frank Mir
> ...


Good point though highly questionable rankings, I'd probably have Nog around 14 or 15 on my list, Kongo at 20 and Browne around 12.


As for my UFC top 10

1. JDS
2. Cain
3. Lesnar
4. Carwin
5. Mir
6. Schaub
7. Nelson
8. Russow
9. Mitrione
10. Morecraft


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

John8204 said:


> 1. JDS - he's the favorite against Cain and I always go with Vegas over titles. I also think he's fought a higher level of competition and proven more in his fights.
> 
> 2. Cain - he's unbeaten and he has more potential than JDS but we'll see the practical applications of such.
> 
> ...



Lesnar hasnt looked hot either and if i recall got his ass handed to him previously.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

rogue-status said:


> 3.*Overeem* = Needs a few more good fights against top opponents. Made so called hard ass Rogers look like a fat bum of the streets.


Rogers pretty much is a fat bum off the streets...

Last nights fight was Overeem's first fight against a fighter that could be considered even close to a top 10 ranking. The rest of his opponents have been mediocre top 20 type guys at best and bums at worst.

Needless to say Overeem was far from impressive last night. He is strong and has powerful punches, that is it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Lesnar hasnt looked hot either and if i recall got his ass handed to him previously.


True, but he's fought at a higher level. Mir/Carwin/Cain >>>> Duffee/Rodgers/Werdum. Werdum was the first real top ten fighter for Overeem. I think superior boxing, footwork and cardio could be the keys to beating Alistair. I don't think Overeem won that fight as much as Werdum lost it.

If you noticed with my rankings I give an edge to guys who fought more top level fighters. JDS over Cain, Lesnar over Overeem, Werdum over Carwin, Silva over Mir. 

Regardless the winner of Overeem/Silva will be ranked 3rd or possibly 2nd in the world depending on JDS/Cain.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

John8204 said:


> As for my UFC top 10
> 
> 1. JDS
> 2. Cain
> ...


Finally someone with some sense, Mitrione for me should defo be top 10. But then you go and put Morecraft in there!!!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Finally someone with some sense, Mitrione for me should defo be top 10. But then you go and put Morecraft in there!!!


Morecraft is one of the best three tool guys the HW division has. He has great subs, very good wrestling and strong striking, in addition to that he looked pretty damn big. I think he could have a break out year.

Whoever wins Morecraft/Mitrione is getting a big name next. I'm going back and forth on who I'm going to pick.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Morecraft is one of the best three tool guys the HW division has. He has great subs, very good wrestling and strong striking, in addition to that he looked pretty damn big. I think he could have a break out year.
> 
> Whoever wins Morecraft/Mitrione is getting a big name next. I'm going back and forth on who I'm going to pick.


I dont think theres any question here, for me Mitrione wins this fight every single day of the year.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Overeem would easily get TKO'd by Cain if they ever fought from what I just saw LOL. Easy easy win.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Pound&Mound said:


> Overeem would easily get TKO'd by Cain if they ever fought from what I just saw LOL. Easy easy win.


Yeah seriously, Cain would be outstriking the Reem from last night IMO and that's the only potential advantage Overeem could have.

I think Carwin smashes the Overeem from last night too. If he landed half the punches Werdum landed on him, it'd look like Reem vs. Sergei again.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

For me, the Overeem last night was only 'the Overeem last night' because he was just being cautious about getting caught in Werdums ground game. Nothing wrong with that, he worked his game plan to perfection. We would see a completely different Overeem against anybody else. Im pretty sure Werdums submission of Fedor was playing on Overeems mind the whole fight last night.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

1. Cain
2. Brock
3. JDS
4. Overeem
5. Barnett
6. Carwin
7. Big foot
8. Fedor
9. Werdum
10. Schuab


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

1.JDS
2.Cain
3.Overeem
4.Mir
5.Brock
6.Bigfoot
7.Werdum
8.HW is ******* awful.



khoveraki said:


> Yeah seriously, Cain would be outstriking the Reem from last night IMO and that's the only potential advantage Overeem could have.
> 
> I think Carwin smashes the Overeem from last night too. If he landed half the punches Werdum landed on him, it'd look like Reem vs. Sergei again.


Cain would get knocked out like a man he wouldn't flop to his ass like a soccer player every time Overeem touches him. I was waiting for Werdum to be awarded a red card and kicked out of the octagon for diving.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Am I crazy to think that Frank Mir would beat the Overeem that fought last night? If Overeem was as worried about the takedown, Mir would make him pay with much better and powerful striking than Werdum.


1. Cain
2. JDS
3. Lesnar
4. Mir
5. Barnett
6. Overeem
7. Carwin 
8. Werdum
9. Silva
10. Fedor


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> Heavyweight Rankings


Irrelevant - until everyone has faced everyone.

And i'm not talking about the Mitriones, the Schaubs, the Struves or the Mirs of the HW division.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

1.) Cain Velasquez- He's the champ for a reason. Obviously his fight with JDS will determine the validity of this number one spot but hes an extremely explosive wrestler who has a granite chin and developing an exceptional kickboxing game. He has all the ingredients of greatness. 

2.) Junior Dos Santos- no one has been able to get it to the ground with this man forcing them to fight him standing up. Whether he has the worst ground game in the division or the greatest, why would it matter if you cant get him down? His hands are dynamite and his technical boxing ability is the best in the business at HW. He is what every pro boxer pictures what they could do in mma but actually cant.

3.) Josh Barnett- Barnett has the advantage on every single HW on the ground (Yes even Werdum). Why he is continuously questioned is beyond me. His stand up is deceivingly good but clearly a knotch below guys like JDS and Velasquez. If I could see this guy getting JDS to the ground I'd give him the 2 spot but im not exactly sold on the fact that he could but he did show great explosiveness on the larger Brett Rogers throwing him like a rag doll to the ground. 

4.) Alistair Overeem- His strength and explosiveness is perhaps second to no one in the world of mma. His stand up puts him as the only fighter I'd give the advantage to against JDS in terms of power and overall kickboxing technical ability. He also has unbelievable TDD with a nasty guillotine as a deterrent to even try to take him down. Unfortunately, his chin is extremely weaker than most would expect. His dominance is similar to that of Cro Cop in his prime in pride who also had a very clear weakness in his ability to take a hit. In the heavyweight division nowadays where the strikers are getting better and better, youre going to need a granite chin or Anderson Silva like reflexes in order to become the best. Whether Overeem deserves the 3 spot is debatable and it'll be established where exactly he belongs after the grand prix.

5.) Brock Lesnar- Lets face it, if anyone can get JDS to the ground its this man. As physically menacing as Alistair Overeem but as long as Lesnar sustains his sub par stand up ability, he will have a hard time becoming champ once again.

6.) Shane Carwin- 5 XL gloves. As long as he has nuclear bomb equivalent punches, he will remain among the elite. Obviously his two biggest flaws that have been shown are his cardio and his technical stand up ability. His cardio looked solid against JDS but until he works on his footwork, creating angles, and working on his handspeed, he will never beat a guy like JDS who seems to be his clear kryptonite at this point.

7.) Frank Mir- Simply put, hes a more well rounded version of Werdum. His extra weight makes him more of a menacing force all around and when you go to the ground with him anything can happen. He's confident, still relatively young, and his stand up continues to get better. One of the most well rounded fighters in the division who seems to be on a strong path of defeating his only weakness--big, strong wrestlers. 

8.) Antonio Silva- The largest elite hw in the world with deceivingly good technical ability. He can take a punch, give a punch, and wrestle with some of the best. Only thing that separates this man from the top is that one x factor the previous 7 fighters I have listed has.

9.) Fabricio Werdum- A lot of people dont give him credit with his stand up ability but last night showcased some of his muay thai talent. Obviously going to the ground with this man is like going to the ground with Mir or Barnett which is suicide. If he gets more confidence in his muay thai talent, he will become a "hell on earth" type of fighter to do battle with. I dont see this guy beating a phenom in catch wrestling in Josh Barnett but I'd be intrigued in a fight against Frank Mir. Id say with all things considered though, Frank Mir is the SLIGHTLY more well rounded fighter. Antonio Silva I feel is too big and strong for a guy with Werdum's fighting style to be able to beat him again which is why he sits comfortably here at the number 9 spot.

10.) Fedor Emelianenko- Hate him or love him hes still in my opinion pound for pound the very best at HW. Unfortunately, this is a new era where you can only have so much of a weight disadvantage before it becomes too much. If he wants to move up this list hes going to have to gain a bit of weight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> 1. Cain
> 2. Brock
> 3. JDS
> 4. Overeem
> ...


LULZ at Brock 2nd.

It's Cain first and JDS second. Everything after that is a toss up. /end thread


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well the criteria for ranking fighters matters and most people dont rank fighters the way say a sports journalist dose but the way they rank fighters is by what they have/haven't done in the present + what they have/haven't done in the past then rank them accordingly. 

Using this criteria.
Cain
JDS
Overeem
Lesnar 
Carwin
Werdum
Fedor
Mir
Nog
Barnett

Rankings are all about MMA math because you can only count what a fighters done.

You cant rank Barnett higher than Nog who beat Barnett can you? Thats when you have to look at timeline and weigh out who's who at present.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HW is just too hard for me to rank right now. Very confusing division.

I moved this to general MMA, also.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Well the criteria for ranking fighters matters and most people dont rank fighters the way say a sports journalist dose but the way they rank fighters is by what they have/haven't done in the present + what they have/haven't done in the past then rank them accordingly.
> 
> Using this criteria.
> Cain
> ...



I agree to a certain extent but you also have to realize that Barnett beat Nog as well and both fights occurred 5 years ago. A lot changes in five years


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

slapshot said:


> You cant rank Barnett higher than Nog who beat Barnett can you? Thats when you have to look at timeline and weigh out who's who at present.


Well yes and no, you can't place Barnett in the top five with a win over Brett Rodgers (or even a win over Kharitonov) that is just crazy talk. But on the other hand he's moved well beyond the guys he lost to in Nog and CC as they are no longer competitive in the respective division. I'm pretty sure Nog loses to every top prospect in SF and UFC at this point ranking him the top ten is just cruel.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nog, Cro Cop and to a much lesser extent Fedor arent relevant at all in any discussions of top 8 rankings, and only Fedor and possibly Nog could be mentioned at all in a top 10. 

I fully expect Nog to be beaten by Schaub and cast into HW ranking oblivion. Cro Cop is for all intents and purposes done, and Fedor is going to fight a LHW and will quite possibly never fight a top 10 heavyweight again.


I think an earlier poster summed it up best. JDS and Cain are obviously 1 and 2. Then theres Brock, Reem and Carwin in whatever order. Then there is the rest. 

HW is the weakest division there is, just worse than Middleweight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

1.cain
2.jds
3.barnett
4.kharitonov
5.overeem
6.lesnar
7.silva
8.fedor
9.mir
10.werdum in terms of best fighters not how they are going necessarily


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If i had to, id go

1. Cain
2. JDS
3. Overeem
4. Silva
5. Lesnar
6. Carwin
7. Mir
8. Werdum
9. Barnett
10. Schaub

But we all know if James McSweeney was to move up to Heavyweight he would destroy all of the above


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> 1.) Cain Velasquez- He's the champ for a reason. Obviously his fight with JDS will determine the validity of this number one spot but hes an extremely explosive wrestler who has a granite chin and developing an exceptional kickboxing game. He has all the ingredients of greatness.
> 
> 2.) Junior Dos Santos- no one has been able to get it to the ground with this man forcing them to fight him standing up. Whether he has the worst ground game in the division or the greatest, why would it matter if you cant get him down? His hands are dynamite and his technical boxing ability is the best in the business at HW. He is what every pro boxer pictures what they could do in mma but actually cant.
> 
> ...


Can't add much more to this. Pretty much spot on in my opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Well yes and no, you can't place Barnett in the top five with a win over Brett Rodgers (or even a win over Kharitonov) that is just crazy talk. But on the other hand he's moved well beyond the guys he lost to in Nog and CC as they are no longer competitive in the respective division. I'm pretty sure Nog loses to every top prospect in SF and UFC at this point ranking him the top ten is just cruel.


Barnett hasn't even fought a relevant HW since Nog. Gonzaga and Kongo are better than everyone Barnett has fought in his entire career outside of Randy(caught cheating thus didn't win), CroCop in his prime(0-3 record for Barnett), Nog in his prime(1-1 would be 0-2 without bad judging). CroCop and Nog could both beat Barnett again right now. Nog and CroCop have been fighting real fighters not old people and cans. Losing to guys like Mir, Cain, and JDS isn't that bad. Hell CroCop gave JDS a better fight than Carwin and Werdum supposed top ten HWs.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he has been fighting outside of Zuffa since his loss fight against Nog. Whether it was by choice or not I'm not certain. He is one of those fighters who takes lots of tuneup matches.


----------

